# bearded dragon...lonely??



## pando26 (Jul 28, 2010)

i am getting a bearded dragon tomorrow but was thinking if i get one won't he be lonely does anyone else just keep single beardies?? and do they get lonely, they do look good as a pair.


----------



## Jeannine (Jul 29, 2010)

*i have one and she seems happy enough though after xmas i will be getting another one as i am interested in the breeding side of things *


----------



## Daryl_H (Jul 29, 2010)

they dont get lonley they are not mamals but keeping them in pairs seems to work to so dont do it for the lonley lizzard do it cause you would like to have 2 cheers


----------



## byron_moses (Jul 29, 2010)

yes they do lol it sounds like the greatest excuse to buy another then the 2 will get sick of looking at eachother so u buy another lol


----------



## Chicken (Jul 29, 2010)

Bearded dragons wont get lonely at all! As long he/shes tame and gets handled daily it shall be fine. If you wanted to you could get a pair, but its very risky, honestly im not messing with you if you have two males they WILL fight for dominance, if you get a male and female they will overbreed and they can easily cause death. I recently bred my beardie, it was a month too young, the eggs got stuck in her body (she became egg bound) and came very close to dieng, we took her to the vets and she had antibiotics to break down the eggs inside her. Cost about $350 for the stuff the vets did. The only case were its semi ok to house beardies together is if you have 2 females, but still i wouldn't reccomend it at all, they can still fight, one can hog the food and if that happens and one gets bigger than the other your forced to get another cage or sell one of them off. Stick with one for now i think it wont be lonely i promise you, im sure it will have a great life =)


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 29, 2010)

of my 7, the 2 boys both live alone, and one of the girls lives alone, the 4 that are together freerange, i tried putting the 2 smallest in an enclosure together on the weekend and they were fighting within 30 seconds,...so that wasnt happening either,..

if u wanna try getting friends for ur beardy be prepared to seperate them.


----------



## Chicken (Jul 29, 2010)

Agreed with Chris, and im sorry chris but i couldnt stop laughing over your signature rofl!!!!!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 29, 2010)

haha, because its sooo true!


----------



## Metalbeard (Jul 29, 2010)

I have Young Beardies (4) Around the 7-8 month age, They arnt fighting (yet) but they intimidate each other, one of my little ones was afraid to eat near the slighty larger ones. She just fell behind in growth now i have her seperated and has almost caught back up again. So you do need to keep a eye on them even tho they dont touch each other they bully each other. Also Im certain that the dominate One in my Tank is a Female.

What age dragon/dragons are you getting?


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 29, 2010)

We have 6 beardies. All live comfortably together but we also keep a very close eye on them. They vary in size and age. I am also very lucky that hubby made an enclosure large enough that they can keep out of each others way if need be. Lizards dont live in groups or herds they prefer to live solo only meeting for breeding or fighting.


----------



## lloydy (Jul 29, 2010)

I have 2 for the moment.
Seperate enclosures, and will only put them together to mate this season comming.

I think its really up to you?

Some people have beardies together as posted above, but others like myself have them seperate.
Just do be careful if you decide to get another one and have it in the same enclosure.


----------



## pando26 (Jul 29, 2010)

central bearded dragon about 8 months old, pick it up at 4:30 today, CANT WAIT


----------



## Chicken (Jul 29, 2010)

hey have you got it? Hows it going? Got any pics? =)


----------



## LadyJ (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't think that reptiles get lonely, they're territorial... I think this is a good example of anthropomorphism.


----------



## pando26 (Jul 29, 2010)

yer i got it, I'll take some tonight and post them. Coolest little guy ever or girl... Called it georgie annyway.. pics tonight


----------



## lloydy (Jul 29, 2010)

picS?


----------



## Chicken (Jul 30, 2010)

hows it going? Eating well? Is it aggressive? When i first got my beardie its was so darn aggressive and cranky but eventually over time (7 months) of handling it every day it became tame and once they become tame they are the awesomest lizards you can just get 'em out whenever, once i had my girl on my arm while watching t.v and i accidentally fell asleep and i woke up in the mornin and she was sitting on my arm still snoozing away lol!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 30, 2010)

well,...last night is well an truely over,...where are those pix??


----------



## pando26 (Jul 30, 2010)

here is georgie, just chillen with me, im getting rid of my girlfriend this little girl is heaps more friendly





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## pando26 (Jul 30, 2010)

sorry took so long, will upoad so close up pics of the lizard tonight


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice long tail  I'm a bit jealous!


----------



## Chicken (Jul 30, 2010)

aww so small and cute! Look forward to seeing more pics =)


----------



## pando26 (Jul 30, 2010)

[/URL[URL=http://www.slide.com/s/DLtVbPfw0T8bFcGIGegR0j-D7xfyRXlI?referrer=hlnk]


----------



## pando26 (Jul 30, 2010)

is not agresive but as ive only had him bout 24 hours he's not eating the veges, we went for a hunt to find sum crickets in my backyard n he gobbled a few up, gona head down tomorow and get a contaner of crickets


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 30, 2010)

awww, so tiny and so cute!

makes me want another baby! (dragon that is, lol,..!!)


----------



## Chicken (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't worry if he's not eating veggies, when they're young they usually don't. Careful of backyard crickets, they can contain parasites and diseases. Its good he's not aggressive but for the next week try not to handle him too much, let him settle in and bath him 3 times a week e.g monday, wednesday, saturday in warm water (not too hot) for 10 mins in shallow water in a sink starting next week. This is very very important as a juvi as they really need the hydration and fluids. Baths for them is equivalent to us drinking a full glass of water, they soak it up =) Feed him everyday on small crickets, a couple at a time till he is full. They eat a lot! Also what substrate are you using? Never ever use loose substrates e.g sand or dirt. They Will most likely get impacted which can very very easily lead to death. Its were they go to eat a cricket and they take in a mouthful of sand and they can't pass the sand/dirt through their stomach and it clogs it up. Once its clogged its very hard to free. I suggest using newspaper or artificial grass from bunnings, sorry if i'm yapping on a bit just trying to help out a little. Who knows you probably know half this stuff already lol! Good luck =P


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Jul 30, 2010)

yeh mate i have 2 and they are 7 months in mid august, they are not fighting but one is growing ALOT faster in fact the smaller one(gizmo)
hasnt grown much in the last month-month and a half, ive put it down to the fact that gizmo is trying to hibernate but......
the bigger one (sasquatch) is aptly named as he used to be smaller than gizmo but is now much bigger, he is as active as ever
but they dont fight, they lay on each other for the warmest spot, they eat together fine, so look id say dont do it simply for the fact that one WILL become dominant and will either be a bully or hog food soo....


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Jul 30, 2010)

Reptilerookie321 said:


> Oh adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't worry if he's not eating veggies, when they're young they usually don't. Careful of backyard crickets, they can contain parasites and diseases. Its good he's not aggressive but for the next week try not to handle him too much, let him settle in and bath him 3 times a week e.g monday, wednesday, saturday in warm water (not too hot) for 10 mins in shallow water in a sink starting next week. This is very very important as a juvi as they really need the hydration and fluids. Baths for them is equivalent to us drinking a full glass of water, they soak it up =) Feed him everyday on small crickets, a couple at a time till he is full. They eat a lot! Also what substrate are you using? Never ever use loose substrates e.g sand or dirt. They Will most likely get impacted which can very very easily lead to death. Its were they go to eat a cricket and they take in a mouthful of sand and they can't pass the sand/dirt through their stomach and it clogs it up. Once its clogged its very hard to free. I suggest using newspaper or artificial grass from bunnings, sorry if i'm yapping on a bit just trying to help out a little. Who knows you probably know half this stuff already lol! Good luck =P


i agree on all exept one thing.....loose substrates, its what they naturally live on and i know heaps of people who use it without problems
,thats just my opinion tho and i see what your trying to say its just i disagree


----------



## pando26 (Jul 30, 2010)

i have sum kitty stuff??? its coconut shavings?? didnt know about the bathing, will do. thanks for your help


----------



## Chicken (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes please for your own good take out that substrate, lizardboii is right in a way, when they're juvis they become impacted really really easily. But as adults its little less common for them to get impacted. Please use newspaper, i know it looks bad but you can also get a reptile carpet or fake grass. And also have you scrubbed down all your rocks and sticks and logs and poured boiling water over them? If they carry mites then it can carry to the beardie which can also cause death. To keep Bearded dragons you have to be committed and know the right way about things. Im not saying you know nothing, im just helping out a little just to help you get him he's best life possible.


----------



## Wally (Jul 30, 2010)

Reptilerookie321 said:


> Yes please for your own good take out that substrate, lizardboii is right in a way, when they're juvis they become impacted really really easily. But as adults its little less common for them to get impacted. Please use newspaper, i know it looks bad but you can also get a reptile carpet or fake grass. And also have you scrubbed down all your rocks and sticks and logs and poured boiling water over them? If they carry mites then it can carry to the beardie which can also cause death. To keep Bearded dragons you have to be committed and know the right way about things. Im not saying you know nothing, im just helping out a little just to help you get him he's best life possible.



So a parasitic mite that relies on a host for survival has also developed an ability to live on a branch. Interesting....

Cute beardy pando.


----------



## pando26 (Jul 30, 2010)

ok cheers for your help, Im interested in all info i can get more knowledge the better for me and the dragon.


----------



## Wally (Jul 30, 2010)

Basking spot at 35-40deg, cool end available as well, dust your crickets every 2 or 3 feeds with calcium, maybe spray the walls with a light mist of water for hydration every few days and a good source of uva/uvb light. I'm sure if you do some searching you'll find a little more detail on their care. Good luck.


----------



## pando26 (Jul 30, 2010)

yer i have researched them a fair bit, there are also 2 other families in the street who also have beardies so they have been giving me heaps of advice aswell, all advice appreciated


----------



## Chicken (Jul 31, 2010)

No probs, and Wally i'm not quite sure what i mean, what i was saying was that if you grab sticks and logs from your backyard they ussually carry mites. And unless you kill the mites by pouring boiling water over the log then when the bearded dragon sits on it they will spread to the bearded dragons body and its very hard to get rid of them, and can kill them. Good luck pando got a name yet


----------



## Chicken (Jul 31, 2010)

*not quite sure what you mean*


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 31, 2010)

totally agree on the no loose substrates bit, newspaper for the first 6 months.

crickets are knows to transmit parasites, store bought as well as wild caught insects, i only use roaches fro my beardies now, no probs since,..

dont mist the enclosure, mist the beardie (face in particular, the water rund into tohe crack in their mouth and u can see them swallow).keep the cage dry, sit the beardy on a towel or something if u mist him in the enclosure,..

basking temps 40-43, they like it pretty warm.

definately provide artificial UVA/UVB and if u can get a mesh cage theres nothing better than natural sun


----------



## Chicken (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah since my beardie moved into the garage its been really active and happy! And i think i know why. Every morning a bit of sunlight makes it into his cage and he sits in it basking for about an hour, natural sunlight is really the best for them.


----------



## Wally (Jul 31, 2010)

Snake mites are a parasite. They require the blood of a host to survive. They are not colonizing logs, branches and rocks. No food there!!!

Hydrate how you wish. A light mist of the walls or furniture in the tank has the same result, they'll drink drops of water where they see them. 

Reptilerookie- is this sunlight passing through glass before making it your Beardie?


----------



## Chicken (Jul 31, 2010)

Yes through the glass window in the garage and the cage's plexiglass, does that matter? Or wont it work, sorry if i'm wrong about the mites, thats just what i was told


----------



## Wally (Jul 31, 2010)

Reptilerookie321 said:


> Yes through the glass window in the garage and the cage's plexiglass, does that matter? Or wont it work, sorry if i'm wrong about the mites, thats just what i was told



Unfortunately glass filters out uva/uvb. Direct exposure to sunlight or artificial light is needed.


----------



## Chicken (Jul 31, 2010)

yes i have a uv light, just thought that was an extra bonus lol oh well, how is it pando? Did it eat today?


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 31, 2010)

He will still love the natural warmth, RR, just won't be getting uva or uba from it


----------



## pando26 (Jul 31, 2010)

no he didnt eat  
tried him on some crickets with gutload on them, ill give it another go tomorrow morning again.


----------



## Wally (Jul 31, 2010)

Just make sure he is warm enough before introducing food. A new environment will also put them off.


----------



## Chicken (Aug 1, 2010)

try midday or early afternoon. They usually don't eat for a few days after a cage change so don't worry at this stage.


----------



## nicman72 (Aug 2, 2010)

How'd you go - has your beardy eaten anything yet? 
Nic


----------



## pando26 (Aug 2, 2010)

nah still havnt eaten im leavin him in a small container with a few crickets trying to entice him.


----------



## beefa270 (Aug 2, 2010)

I think my bearded looks lonely and sulky since his room mate left him, he isn't eating as much and isnt as active, I am on the look out for two ladies for him at the moment


----------



## jbowers (Aug 3, 2010)

I've found that in the case of a dragon who is not eating, it's best not to move them to a separate feeding container. They are very easily stressed and a move like that will very likely put them off their food even more. Just leave some crickets in there, just 2-3 at a time to see if he goes for them in his own time.


----------



## pando26 (Aug 3, 2010)

yep pretty sure hes eating, hes ****ting and the crickets i put in his enclosure have disapeared.


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 3, 2010)

hahaha,...nice!!


----------

